# Hay Prices



## ISF (Jun 4, 2008)

Traveling in California this week. There was a big deal in EHay Weekly about CA being dry last summer and how that would affect the hay market. The guys out here say that the lack of rain really doesn't affect the market as much of the hay grown in CA is irrigated.

Alfalfa here is selling for $200 a ton.


----------

